# Solved: Repeater Issue: Linksys WRT54GS and Netgear WPN824 v2



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey there folks...


I have a wireless home network with a Netgear WPN824 v2. I also have an old extra Linksys WRT54GS laying around. I want to connect my Linksys router to my Netgear router and use it as a repeater to increase the signal strength in the rooms near the other end of my house. I need it to be seamless so I disabled DHCP and changed the SSID to the exact same name. I tried connecting and found ONE network with my chosen name. I connected to it however it only resulted in "Limited Access" and no internet access.

Can someone help me figure out how I can make this work please?

My system:
Windows 7
Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller

Thank in advance...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That router doesn't have a repeater mode.

You can connect the two with a wire and configure the second router as a WAP.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc. Note that you should use the same SSID and encryption key for the secondary router but a non-conflicting channel. I recommend channels 1, 6, or 11 for use for the best results.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.
> 
> _*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_


I do this and it asks me to "release/renew" (see attached image 2)

I don't know what it means to do this. If I restart I am unable to connect to the router again @ 192.168.1.1 nor 192.168.1.254. Browser says it can't find the requested page when i type either of those addresses in the address bar.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Open a command prompt.

Type the following two commands.

*IPCONFIG /RELEASE

IPCONFIG /RENEW*

Then try to connect to the router on 192.168.1.254

Note that I specifically said NOT to disable DHCP on the router until you got connected with it at the new base address, there's a reason for that.


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, after following your instructions I was able to connect to the router at 192.168.1.254. I then followed the remainder of your instructions from your first reply and disabled the DHCP and then restarted my computer. When I try to connect to the network It will connect but it takes a very long time(2-5minutes) and when it does connect I have no internet access and it says the network is an "Unidentified Network"

Please see included screenshots from the ipconfig release/renew operation , ipconfig after the fact, and network/network properties info...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It doesn't appear you have disabled the DHCP Server on that machine, it's still getting it's base address as the Default Gateway. That can only happen if it's DHCP Server is still running. Fix that and it should work.


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

DHCP Server on my computer? How do i do that? Will I have to do that for every computer that connects to the network wirelessly?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No, the DHCP server on the secondary router, see my previous instructions! The only way that IPCONFIG makes any sense is the secondary router still has it's DHCP Server running.

FWIW, your computer doesn't have a DHCP Server, it has a DHCP Client.


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, I disabled it on the router. That's why I was confused because that's what I thought you were talking about but then you said the "DHCP server on that machine" and I thought you meant my computer. I will go in and double check my settings and retest it if I have to make changes but I think I have it just as you instructed. Gimme a few por favor...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you get it working? I gave you all night.


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

Nope. I double checked the setttings and they are as instructed. Could it be a compatibility issue because one is netgear and the other is linksys?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've done this with a wide variety of different brand routers, it's never been an issue.

Can you connect to the web setup of the secondary router?


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes at one point or another I have been online with both routers, though not at the same time. My primary router is the netgear and secondary is the linksys. At this point there is only going to be 2 routers which will be used.


----------



## zecand (Jul 2, 2010)

these routers will not work with each other.
linksys routers does not have a page where you can enter the MAC address of the netgear router letting it communicate with it.

You could access the router netgear router page and go to the wireless repeating function. you will see here where you should be entering the MAC address of the device that you would like to have a repeating function (linksys) but, inside the linksys router, there is no page or selection like the repeating function as with the netgear router. Therefore these device will not be communicating with each other in order for you to have a repeater using the netgear as the base and linksys or vice versa. 

my suggestion:

you have to buy another netgear device that supports wireless repeating function that will support the initial netgear router or you have to buy a linksys device that will enable the initial linksys that you also have.

i forgot, sorry.
with the correct devices, you will now be enabling the repeating function. but for the netgear device I think the security will be a WEP only and all the setting should be the same.

HTH.


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

Neither router have a repeater function. The netgear I have is V2. With V3 they included repeater capability.


----------



## zecand (Jul 2, 2010)

That is the problem. These devices are not for the set up that you would like to have. having a repeater. vice-versa.

Im really sorry my friend as much I would like to help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unless I'm missing something, the routers are wired together, hence the need for a wireless bridge capability doesn't exist!


----------



## zecand (Jul 2, 2010)

hmm..
if these routers are connected with a wire, you are only using the linksys as an access point. 
from the netgear lan port the linksys is connected to a lan port as well disabling the DHCP server of the linksys allowing the netgear router as the DHCP server. your connection seems right and just using the netgear as the main router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

zecand said:


> hmm..
> if these routers are connected with a wire, you are only using the linksys as an access point.


See post #2, we've covered this ground already.


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

I am at work tonight but tomorrow I will redo the whole thing from the ground up resetting the routers. I will follow your instructions word for word again and I will document the results as I go. It may well be that I think I understand something when I really don't so I will redo it and provide some screenshots and notes about my setup process.

EDIT: Also, thank you for your help so far! I really appreciate you taking the time to help me out with this.


----------



## zecand (Jul 2, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> See post #2, we've covered this ground already.


sorry.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We'll be around.


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, sorry about the delay but things got hectic for a day there..

Anyhow.. here is my set up:


> Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.






> Open a command prompt...






> Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.






> Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc. Note that you should use the same SSID and encryption key for the secondary router but a non-conflicting channel. I recommend channels 1, 6, or 11 for use for the best results.


Netgear Settings: 

Linksys Settings:




> Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


My setup:


With this setup I can't connect to the network properly. It will say it is connecting and trying to "Identify" the network


It will eventually connect but it says "Unidentified Network" and "No network access" and of course I have no internet access.

When I turn off the Linksys router, which is the secondary router, the problem goes away and I can connect to my network and connect to the internet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Two things.

Restrict the DHCP range of the primary router to 192.168.1.2 through 192.168.1.100.

*Do NOT connect to the secondary router's WAN port, you have to use one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. This is most likely the reason you can't connect.*


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

Test...

EDIT: Holy cow it appears to be working... This is great... thank you for your help! I restricted the DHCP server on the primary router and plugged the ethernet cord into a LAN port on the secondary and it worked great... I currently have both routers powered up using the same SSID and password.

This will help me greatly in the areas of weak signal in my house. Thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, glad we worked it out.  I had no doubt that it could work, I've done it countless times. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## witakr (Dec 9, 2006)

Okiedoke, I marked it as solved. Thanks again!


----------

